# Area II show



## picasso (Jan 6, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what facility the Area II show in Ashland, OH is held at? And what motels are close?

Thanks


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 7, 2008)

This was posted by Belinda in November, I do not see Area II listed on the events for AMHR/ASPC yet. Belinda also said Area II was pending;

Area II Michigan Hackney ASPC/AMHR Club DATES PENDING

Midland County Fairgrounds, Midland, MI

NOTE: If dates cannot be reserved, this show will go to

NorthEast Ohio Miniature Horse and Pony Breeders Assoc


----------



## Leeana (Jan 7, 2008)

I replied in the main forum, but, the dates/location for area II nationals was posted here a while back, this is the info i have written down in my day planner ..

Area II Nationals

June 13, 14, 15th 2008

Ashland Fairgrounds in Ohio


----------



## foxlanefarm (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you Leeanna for posting the information.






If anyone would like more information and to be added to the mailing list (if you have attended the Buckeye Spring Classic you are already on the list) please send an e-mail to Jane Hayes the show secretary at:

[email protected]

Show Bills will be sent out as soon as it is approved.

If you need any more information you may also contact Bob Franks at:

[email protected]

Area II Regional Horse Show

Ashland, Ohio

June 13, 14, & 15 2008


----------



## Farmhand (Jan 10, 2008)

And may I add, if anyone can make it please come to the show. I think it is one of, if not, the best shows of the season. Cathy & Bob put on a great show. They also have a great meal on one of the days instead of just "hot dogs & hamburgers" (nothing wrong with that) and great facility food on site, clean and safe. Lot of close stores if you need something.


----------



## Christina_M (Jan 13, 2008)

I will post the showbills for the all of the Area 2 shows (and any other shows that are sent to me) on the Area 2 website www.shetlandminiaturearea2.com You can print the showbills from the website using Adobe Reader. With the cost of mailing this helps the club save money. If you have any questions or suggestions about the website, please feel free to email me.


----------

